

Algebra and geometry – the MVC way of understanding mathematics - morganwilde
http://morganwilde.svbtle.com/algebra-and-geometry

======
morganwilde
I have to give credit for the idea of the article to Bret Victor. I think it
was his "stop drawing dead fish" presentation during which he mentioned
algebra and geometry as just different views for mathematics.

